# AGR trip - is my planning correct?



## cfo mom (Apr 30, 2018)

I want to check my assumptions with the folks here. I have been reading these boards for quite a while and would like to know if I have got my plan correct (more or less).

I am an AGR member altho infrequent traveller, have a few points, but always do at least one trip a year from Michigan to KCY. I decided to apply for and got the Amtrak World card. When the card arrives I plan to use it to book my trip for this summer (2 persons in sleeper). Cost for the trip will be enough to trigger the 20,000 bonus points. I also get 3x points from BofA card for booking the Amtrak travel and 2x points for my rental car and hotel, correct? And when I book the trip I will get 2 AGR points from Amtrak per dollar spent on my part of the trip only , so I want to make sure that I am the first person on the reservation in order to get credited with the sleeper cost.

In effect getting 5x points for my portion of rail fare (3 from BofA & 2 fromAGR) and 3x points for my grandson from BofA + 20,000 bonus points and whatever 2x points for car/hotel from BofA. Liking the thought of this year's trip paying for next year's trip (minus the annual fee). Not sure if grandson can get his own AGR account, he's only 7 and website says 13 and over for online AGR account setup, but perhaps one needs to talk them on the phone for younger ones.

As a relative newbie any insights/suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 30, 2018)

You are correct on your assumptions. Just be sure that your name is listed first on the reservation. (The points for the room charge can only be applied to the passenger listed first - whether or not they are an AGR member.)

Also, remember that the 20,000 point signup bonus applies to charges made within (I believe) 3 months of approval of the credit card, not within the date of travel. But you can make your reservation and charge your tickets today for (say) Christmas, and qualify for the sign up bonuuus!


----------



## cfo mom (Apr 30, 2018)

Thank you for your info. I plan to book the trip as soon as the physical card arrives - I assume I will need the 3 digit security code off the back. The trip is planned for late July/August depending on the prices available. Thanks to you folks here, I learned about AmSnag and have been able to use that for planning. So much easier then the Amtrak website to price out various dates. Kudos to the brilliant mind who came up with that!


----------



## TinCan782 (Apr 30, 2018)

In addition to having the ticket in your name (first), make sure your traveling companion is also an AGR member and the number provided. That person is also eligible for points from the Amtrak travel.


----------



## cpotisch (May 1, 2018)

cfo mom said:


> Thank you for your info. I plan to book the trip as soon as the physical card arrives - I assume I will need the 3 digit security code off the back. The trip is planned for late July/August depending on the prices available. Thanks to you folks here, I learned about AmSnag and have been able to use that for planning. So much easier then the Amtrak website to price out various dates. Kudos to the brilliant mind who came up with that!


That brilliant mind is PaulM, a member on this forum.


----------



## cfo mom (May 7, 2018)

Thanks folks. Got the tripped booked at low bucket, in the bedroom and roomette of choice & set up an AGR account for the grandson. Appreciate everyone on these boards who shares their knowledge.


----------



## cpotisch (May 7, 2018)

cfo mom said:


> Thanks folks. Got the tripped booked at low bucket, in the bedroom and roomette of choice & set up an AGR account for the grandson. Appreciate everyone on these boards who shares their knowledge.


There isn't a like button for guest posts, so I'm just going to say this plainly: I like this comment.


----------

